# Trivia 7/18



## luckytrim (Jul 18, 2019)

trivia 7/18
DID YOU KNOW...
Hagfish are the only known living animals that have a skull  but no vertebral
column,

1.  What is the Capital of Saudi Arabia ?
2. Daryl Dragon was a keyboardist with the Beach Boys until  striking out 
with his soon -to-be wife, with whom he recorded 15 charted  hits, including 
two #1's...  and the name these hits were recorded under  ??
3. Do you recall the name of O.J. Simpson’s lead attorney  during his murder trial ?
4. Strange words are These ; Borborygmus
  a. - Rolling Thunder
  b. - Rumbling Stomach
  c. - Babbling Brook
  d. - Crashing Cymbals
5. Mary Tyler Moore's first regular television role was as a  mysterious and 
glamorous telephone receptionist in Richard Diamond, Private  Detective. In 
the show, her voice was heard, but you only saw..............  what ??
6. What was the name of the hunch-back butler in "The Rocky  Horror Show" ?
7. If you had enough material to make every Country's flag in  the world, 
what color of material would you have the most of  ?
  a. - Red
  b. - White
  c. - Yellow
  d. - Green
8. What was special about Major League Baseball's 1994 World  Series?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In Japan, the broken bats from their pro Baseball teams  are
recycled........into chopsticks.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Riyadh
2. Captain & Tennille
3. Johnny Cochran 
4. - b
5. Her Legs
6. Riff-Raff
7. - a
8. There Was None

TRUTH !!
Kattobashi in Japan makes bats broken in Japanese baseball  games into
chopsticks.
Bats that end up being broken by professional players are  often turned into
kattobashi: "a mash-up of the Japanese word for chopsticks and  a baseball
chant that translates as 'get a big hit,'" The New York Times  explains.
That's right—sports mementos that would typically be sold for  upwards of $50
in the U.S. are turned into reusable chopsticks in  Japan.
Each season, roughly 10,000 wooden bats are transformed into  those
ubiquitous eating utensils in an effort to cut down on waste  and help
preserve a threatened species of ash tree called the  aodamo.

In a similar vein, in Japan, a broken bowl or mug isn't  necessarily destined
for the nearest trash bin. Through the art of kintsugi, the  shards are glued
back together with a gold seal that calls attention to the  cracks—the
general idea being that flaws make something even more  beautiful


----------

